

Ask HN: Unit testing a ZF MVC application - dmitri1981

I have almost finished an application I have been writing in PHP with ZF and now need to give it a full test suite. Does anyone have any advice for fully testing a web app that uses MVC? In particular how to set up different tests for each model, view and controller.
======
RossM
Question closed as "exact duplicate" by *Ross 56 secs ago

I'm going to be in a similar situation to you soon, but from what I can tell
using Zend_Test (<http://framework.zend.com/manual/en/zend.test.html>) looks
to be the easiest way to go about this. The only test framework supported is
PHPUnit but I've heard good things about it.

